
Clean Contracts – a guide on smart contract patterns and practices - wslyvh
https://www.wslyvh.com/clean-contracts/
======
wslyvh
Smart contract development requires solid engineering practices, testing, and
a security mindset. This guide covers patterns, practices, and principles to
reduce the associated risks.

